# David Beckham Signs For Paris St Germain



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giving his whole salary to charity, living legend.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't stand any of the teams he's played for, including PSG, but Beckham is a good guy, and he's probably not kidding when he says the charity will be a massive, massive sum. One step closer to the knighthood. Good for him.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Giving his whole wages to charity is amazing. 150k per week apparently.


----------

